# Stone Roses Tickets



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Anyone manage to get any ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got two in the loft :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes  Perk of the job


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Can you get anymore Nick ? 

I only managed to get 1 but need at least 1 more


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I've reached my staff quota, but as the old saying goes, 'you don't get if you don't ask' 

I'll let you know!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Cheers mate


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I got four for the Saturday, think they are crap and got them for friends


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

andy665 said:


> I got four for the Saturday, think they are crap and got them for friends


Any spares?


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

2 lads i work with have both got a pair think they said 20 min's on the phone sorted it


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

theshrew said:


> Cheers mate


No further staff allocation fella  Sorry


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I got two for Fri, Can't wait to see them.


----------

